# New IPB 16 in the oven!!!



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Got some pictures...



Black hull



White liner with grey all grip.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Andrew! Boat is looking good so far. Neat to see pictures in the various stages, get to see how the boat is really built! Keep us updated as the build progresses!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

I have another picture to share.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Saw your hull at the shop last week. Looks good


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweet, I can't wait.

I'm going to be running with a white etec 50hp.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Was the awl-grip on it yet?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Was the awl-grip on it yet?


I don't recall.



> Sweet, I can't wait.
> 
> I'm going to be running with a white etec 50hp.


I'll be running a honda 20hp lol


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

whats he using for transom board?

somebody needs to learn how to cut core a little better 

cool looking boats interested in the ride quality and everything.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

> whats he using for transom board?
> 
> somebody needs to learn how to cut core a little better
> 
> cool looking boats interested in the ride quality and everything.


Honestly I'm not sure what is used for the transom board.

I noticed the uneven cuts also but figured it would be more of a visual issue then structural.

If you are near St Augustine? When it's finished, your more then welcome to join me.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The transom board is probbaly PVC CORE board. Same stuff ankona uses.

The green board they glass is in either nidacore or foam board.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride Man !!! can't wait to hear how she performs


> somebody needs to learn how to cut core a little better Smiley


A good idea would be to make cardboard or door-skin templates....I think that's a older picture ....I swear I saw it on another post awhile back unless that core is cut to a pattern   and they all look like that?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

I was sent those pictures but also went down there and saw it in person.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Keep the pics coming. Looking forward to seeing the final product! Congrats


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if I told you guys the specs. If not here they are...


2013 INSHORE 16  (Black Hull/ White Deck)
48" FRONT DECK 
REAR DECK
FORWARD BULKHEAD W/ LOCKING DOOR
LOCKER BOX UNDER REAR DECK
ROD HOLDERS FOR PLATFORM 
POLING PLATFORM 
ALUMINUM TRAILER
CENTER CONSOLE  (WHITE)
EVINRUDE E TEC 50 HP  (White)
Fly Line Toe Rail  (Black)
BUILT IN GAS TANK (ALUMINUM)
LENCO TRIM TABS 
AWL GRIP NON SKID (GREY)
CARBON MARINE 21
V MARINE PUSH OLE CLIPS  (SLIVER)
LOWRANCE ELITE 7 HDI  (FLUSH MOUNT)
THROUGH HULL TRANSDUCER
TROLLING MOTOR QUICK RELEASE
WANG ANCHOR W/ FRONT AND REAR ATTACHMENT POINTS

I can't wait. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Much needed updated photos.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking skiff your and your son are going to have fun. He will remember for the rest of his life


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I heard they stopped making those???


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone been talking to Brad? I have been trying to get a hold of him about this boat. It has been a month since last contact and I've sent many text and voice mails but he has not gotten back to me. I'm fearing the worst...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You might want to call Bonefish boats, to my understanding IPB was recently sold to them.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

I did and they said to email them and they would forward it to Brad.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry man, hope it works out and he was just to busy working on it to get back to you.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Me too, that would really suck if that were not the case. Thanks for your help. Is just me wanting my boat or is this normal?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Still nothing.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

text/call/text/call/text/call….voicemail


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Done did...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

you gave him money?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Half of final cost for deposit to start. I guess I'll drive down there tomorrow and see whats up.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

yea man i think you should DEMAND an answer.  there is only one reason not to be mad about this. 


that is bull!


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Whats the one reason?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

he's dead


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Good point.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck with this. Hope to hear good news for you soon. I own a IPB16 that I bought used so I never had to go through Brad. I'm enjoying the boat and hope you can soon.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I texted him Tuesday Jan 7th regarding a 14 I bought from him and he answered immediately........... :-?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone been by his shop recently?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Update:

I sent an email to Brad at [email protected] it gets forwarded to Ron from Bonefish. Ron forwards it to Brad. I called Ron to see if he had heard anything from Brad. He said he had not and if I did not hear back from him in the next couple days to call Ron back. I told Ron not to worry about it that I was heading to Sanford myself. About 10 mins later Brad calls saying that my number was blocked on his phone and he didn't know how that had happened. The boat is done and waiting for pickup collecting dust.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Update:
> 
> I sent an email to Brad at [email protected] it gets forwarded to Ron from Bonefish. Ron forwards it to Brad. I called Ron to see if he had heard anything from Brad. He said he had not and if I did not hear back from him in the next couple days to call Ron back. I told Ron not to worry about it that I was heading to Sanford myself. About 10 mins later Brad calls saying that my number was blocked on his phone and he didn't know how that had happened. The boat is done and waiting for pickup collecting dust.


So go get it! Let's see it all finished up!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmmm sounds like it might not look like a brand new boat now. Sucks about that for sure. I hope they kept it covered and had some good wax on that black hull.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Any updates??


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Going to the bank Monday to see what they will do for me. So hopefully it works out.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Going to the bank Monday to see what they will do for me. So hopefully it works out.


Wait, so you are on here publicly worrying about a boat and saying how brad won't respond and you don't have financing in order ? :-?


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Not exactly sure what that means, but wishing you luck. Post pics and results when the dust settles. Lots of us are curious as to how this works out.. not only with IPB, but to see the results of the build!


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Well Dirty, I had a financing and gave Brad the check before the build started. He said he worked with the financial institution I had chosen to use many time with no problems. Brad wanted 50 % upfront to start the build. As it turns out the financial institution would not finance a boat that is in the process of being built. So, we did not cash the check and I gave him cash... This was in August I believe, I can't remember. I got a new check reprinted, I think about a month later, and the check was good for 90 days. I kept in contact with Brad through out the process. There were a couple delays due to personal affairs on his end and I was patient. After that, I was told the boat will be done in 2 weeks a couple times. I was under the impression the boat would be done with in about 4 months, before the check expired. When the boat was not complete, when the check expired, is about when the contact stopped. A little bit after. So to answer your question Dirty, yes I had financing. To answer you other question, No I'm not worrying about a boat publicly when I didn't have financing. I worrying because I have a large amount of cash sitting out there...


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

To be perfectly clear, I am not trying to be disrespectful to Brad, IPB, or anyone else. I was just exhausting my options of contacting Brad before having to drive to the shop. I was just answer questions. I've contacted Brad, finalized the process, and going to look at the boat Monday in the hopes of bringing it home. Brad has all in all been awesome in the planning of the boat, the building and pickup part was a little rocky. I will post pictures of the finalized product. Also hopefully get to meet up with you guys in the NE Rally...


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

when is NE rally you speak of?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> To be perfectly clear, I am not trying to be disrespectful to Brad, IPB, or anyone else. I was just exhausting my options of contacting Brad before having to drive to the shop. I was just answer questions. I've contacted Brad, finalized the process, and going to look at the boat Monday in the hopes of bringing it home. Brad has all in all been awesome in the planning of the boat, the building and pickup part was a little rocky. I will post pictures of the finalized product. Also hopefully get to meet up with you guys in the NE Rally...


Word... Was just wondering.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Update: Went to see about the loan.. well, the rates went up... So I got that taken care of. During the process they ask for the HIN, I text Brad to get the info. A few more text and I tell Brad I'll be there around 4 to see the boat and possibly bring it home. Brad asks if I had planned on picking it up today, that its was not complete... So, no boat yet.


The loan officer was like, this invoice was originally from 7/30/13... How long does it take to build a boat?


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow.. At this point if it were me I might just take a surprise drive down and see what's there. Still hopin' and prayin' this has a happy ending for you.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Wow.. At this point if it were me I might just take a surprise drive down and see what's there.  Still hopin' and prayin' this has a happy ending for you.


yep


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Brad calls saying that my number was blocked on his phone and he didn't know how that had happened. The boat is done and waiting for pickup collecting dust.





> Update: Went to see about the loan.. well, the rates went up... So I got that taken care of. During the process they ask for the HIN, I text Brad to get the info. A few more text and I tell Brad I'll be there around 4 to see the boat and possibly bring it home. Brad asks if I had planned on picking it up today, that its was not complete... So, no boat yet.
> 
> 
> The loan officer was like, this invoice was originally from 7/30/13... How long does it take to build a boat?


wtf !!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

man what a mess


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Brad's problem MIGHT be a lack of.... ORGANEYEZAYSHUN???!!? [smiley=1-doh.gif] Sure hope things work out for you!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

when you tell someone its finished and collecting dust then you say its not ready.........thats not an organization issue!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I would be asking for a refund of my deposit, and buying another boat from another manufacture. 

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Worked out some of the final details with Brad yesterday afternoon. The boat will be done for the weekend, and he is going to throw in a front platform for the inconvenience.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

well at least he's no longer in the boat building business...what a joke 


congrats on the boat! hope it works out


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

My experience with Brad has been pretty good and still continues to be good for the random ass questions I'll text him from time to time.

He's a married with kids and owns multiple businesses, I know without a doubt his phone is constantly going off from text messages or phone calls all day long. You can't get any work done if you're answering your phone all day. 

You guys are damn harsh on Brad, when most of you don't know him or ever had a business transaction with him.

A lot of you are pretty judgmental and quick to say what's on your mind behind that keyboard and 90% of the time, you have never had any kind of involvement in the situation at all.


Just my .02, because everyone seems quick to throw in theirs.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats on the new boat glad it worked out. I have to agree with viper on this one  brad seems like a good guy to me is he perfect no but none of us are. He met me as soon as I text him and it was late at night brought the kids and all. Gave me a good deal seems like a cool dude just think he gets super busy and sometimes mis states or forgets we all do. All I can say is once u do get over to shop he will bend over backwards to help u out my.02


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> My experience with Brad has been pretty good and still continues to be good for the random ass questions I'll text him from time to time.
> 
> He's a married with kids and owns multiple businesses, I know without a doubt his phone is constantly going off from text messages or phone calls all day long. You can't get any work done if you're answering your phone all day.
> 
> ...


That is exactly right man!!! Brad will bend over backwards to help someone out!!! its pretty bad seeing some of the things people say about someone when they've never met them.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice boats / why all the horror stories?
seems like a lot of problems with customer deliveries.........if hes over-whelmed then tune it down.
according to what i've heard this is a common problem?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I am still waiting on my poling platform cap since May 2013.  Emails, texts and calls were all usually answered with the response that it had been mailed.  Never showed. It never was mailed and I can prove that.  

Cool guy as far as personality goes, but super disorganized and he seems to give you an answer just to pacify you for the moment.  Poor businessman, I think.  I don't wish anything ill on him at all, and 95% of my interactions and dealings with him have been good.  But all it takes is one fib..... just don't lie to me.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> My experience with Brad has been pretty good and still continues to be good for the random ass questions I'll text him from time to time.
> 
> He's a married with kids and owns multiple businesses, I know without a doubt his phone is constantly going off from text messages or phone calls all day long. You can't get any work done if you're answering your phone all day.
> 
> ...



Isn't the Internet great ?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I am still waiting on my poling platform cap since May 2013.  Emails, texts and calls were all usually answered with the response that it had been mailed.  Never showed. It never was mailed and I can prove that.
> 
> Cool guy as far as personality goes, but super disorganized and he seems to give you an answer just to pacify you for the moment.  Poor businessman, I think.  I don't wish anything ill on him at all, and 95% of my interactions and dealings with him have been good.  But all it takes is one fib..... just don't lie to me.


crap like that i dont get........ if your lying to your customers then its time to pack it up.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Dude needs to quit the boat building business and run his other companies.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomorrow is the big day...


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

If it is I'll buy you a beer ...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Tomorrow is the big day...



wooohooo !!
[smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

great man, it will work out. Congratulations and post the pics !!!!!!


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

It is on the way boys.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Hope it was built 1/2 as good as it looks. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Wishing you years of good times and memories on that beautiful skiff.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

mmmmm hmmmmmm !!!!


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Its home, someone owes me a beer....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Its home, someone owes me a beer....


Brad......


who's driving?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Ha, that's me bringing it home.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

I spent the day out on the boat yesterday. It floats, I took the women and the kiddie out for the quick first run. Then my brother and I took it out. It was surprisingly dry. Not as fast as I thought. 27mph not loaded and 2 200lbs guys. it has the Rogue 4 blade 13 1/2 inch prop in 13 pitch. It gets on plane fairly quick and runs full out about 6000rpm. The Lowrance 7 HDI keeps goofing up the depth, But for the most part it worked well. I noticed the boat was also smooth in light chop and when trimmed it was smooth in light to moderate chop. I stayed dry. In turns at speed the boat entered them well then slide side ways until you release the turn. Time to get it fishing...


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

I found a 13x19 vortex prop at a local shop, $40 bucks. Just for now learning the waters, I rather tear up a 40 dollar prop then a tricked rogue.. Will this prop work?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Seems like too much, but what do I know? 

My brother has the IPB 16 with a 50 Yamaha. We (the two of us) on the boat, an icechest with ice and the rest of our gear for fishing a full day, we get 34 mph on the GPS. I have never been on the boat solo, so not sure of the numbers.  But that's quite a difference from 27 to 34. I'll ask what prop he's using. 
I will say that the boat most certainly slides in turns. It's like driving a go kart on a slick track lol. Of course, we came from a 19' bay boat with a 150 Optimax that hauled arse and stuck like glue, so the sliding took us by surprise, to say the least.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

my ipb did 44mph with a 50 yamaha 2 stroke

its was fast


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Fishhead, I thank you, can't wait.


What prop for 44mph?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Happy trails with your new skiff. I really like the color. I have been looking at the fishing around St. Augustine and your boat will fit right in those little spartina creeks.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> I found a 13x19 vortex prop at a local shop, $40 bucks. Just for now learning the waters, I rather tear up  a 40 dollar prop then a tricked rogue.. Will this prop work?


Man2000, spoke to my brother who advised his prop is a Ballistic 13X9, and again, with the two of us and full of gear, we're getting 34 MPH consistently, sometimes creeping up to 35-36.  
-
A lot depends on weight and weight distribution as well.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Fishhead, I thank you, can't wait.
> 
> 
> What prop for 44mph?


stock white prop that was on it when i bought the motor. I had a manual jack plate


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Man2000.. Are you sure your GPS is reading MILES per hour, and not "KNOTS" per hour"?


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, it is in mph, I changed it. I will go get that 13x9 as my throw away prop. Thank you for your help.

Jack plate huh... I've thinking about that, I just can't t justify the cost yet. And I would go with a powered jack plate.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

On my brother's boat, those numbers (34-36 mph) are without a jack plate, with a 50 Yamaha 13X9 Ballistic prop.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

Changed the propto the 13x19 vortex, 35mph at 5500rpm, there was a slight chop. I'll get back after a calm day. Not bad for a $30 bucks.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

That's more like it.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

35 is probably what it'll be. A slight chop actually probably HELPS speed, unless it was an uncomfortable chop.


----------

